# Cold, rain, and turnout



## mydaddysjag (Nov 18, 2011)

Over the summer, we built a new barn and pastures, and brought all of my horses home (they were previously boarded). I dont live on the property, I actually live about a block away. My barn and pastures are on property adjacent to my parents house. Since moving them home, my non horsey mom has really taken over a mother hen role. I really do appreciate all of the help, and the extra set of eyes on my horses.

One thing we dont see eye to eye on is that she thinks they should not be turned out if it is raining, muddy, etc. If they were out and rained on, she calls and wanted me to come towel dry and blanket them. I will admit they do get very wet, they prefer standing in the rain to standing in their run in stalls.

My feelings are that they are horses, designed to live outside, and if they are standing in the weather not shivering, they are alright. If they were shivering, I would defiantly dry them and blanket them, and of course, offer a bunch of hay.

My mom thinks that they are going to melt and get sick and freeze to death if they are out in the rain. She has actually went and brought them in after I left from turning them out, if it starts to rain. I really appreciate her caring about the horses so much, but this is winter in western PA, if I didnt turn my horses out in rain, mud, or snow, they would probably be in their stalls 6 days a week all winter.

As a compromise, I was considering getting waterproof turnout sheets that they could wear only if it was raining outside. If I do this, I will get orange sheets, to double as protection during hunting season. I have plenty of turnout blankets, coolers, stall blankets, show sheets, etc, but no turnout sheets.

I dont want to use turnout blankets, Im not looking to keep them warm (they have thick winter coats already) just to keep the majority of their body dry. Will the turnout sheets "smash" their winter coat down like a blanket does? I know thick blankets smash the hair down, therefore losing most of its "insulation" properties. Thats actually why I dont like blanketing unless needed.

Any input? Even some info I can show my mom so she can see that im really not a neglectful owner trying to freeze my horses.


----------



## chandab (Nov 18, 2011)

I live in NE Montana, nice cold, snowy winters. I have 12 miniatures and 2 saddle horses; only 2-3 wear a blanket in winter, a sick gelding (first winter he's needed a blanket), a mare with issues (so far, she's not needing her blanket), and a senior stallion (so far, he doesn't need his blanket). Mine run out 24/7, if its really nasty weather I open the barn aisle up to them; sometimes they go in and sometimes they don't.


----------



## susanne (Nov 18, 2011)

How great that your Mom loves her grandponies! My mom loved hers and wished we had a webcam so that she could watch them all of the time. She never got grandkids from me, but she got grandponies, grandpups, and grandkitties -- even grandchicks!

Out here in the northWET, if we waited for dry weather, our horses would only be out August and September. It rains a LOT here, yet it is a very horsey region, and they thrive. Encourage her to feel under their sopping wet top coats and see how dry they are underneath. Also, be sure she knows how important fresh air is.

While not necessary, I think the waterproof sheets would be a good way to lessen your mother's worries while giving your horses the fresh air they need.

...and give your Mom a hug for caring so much!


----------



## Lori W (Nov 18, 2011)

We usually let our horses be horses outside in all weather. That said, my recently retired non-horsey husband now asks me to leave them in the barn if it's cold and rainy, offering to let them back out into the pasture once the rain passes. And because I work and he's home and willing, I don't mind.






We do have waterproof turnout blankets for everyone that we use on super cold days, when the wind chill is in the teens or below. Even though we have run in sheds, we do blanket them when the weather is really bad. I agree that a healthy mini can easily withstand cold / wet conditions, so maybe it's more for our peace of mind than the need to keep them warm!


----------



## jegray21 (Nov 18, 2011)

I come from a Dressage background where our horses went out for a bit in nice weather for fear they would slip and hurt themselves in bad weather...so it has taken me awhile to learn that my minis can go out in the rain! If it's really bad weather they stay in, I drive all my minis and it never stays cold in Ga it's cold and then hot then cold again so we use blankets and I clip part of them in the winter so we can work. I would say full winter coats do not need blankets.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 18, 2011)

Im from a big horse background where sheets came out and lights went up in september, horses weren't turned out outside during snow or rain, and deep in winter some horses wore 3 blankets, lol. Its taken me a while to see that the blankets aren't necessarily healthier. I think maybe thats why mom thinks they NEED blankets, she hadnt been super involved with my horses since I was a youth showing quarter horses, so what she was used to seeing was a boarding barn full of show horses in layers of blankets, under lights, and only turned out in an indoor sand arena if the weather was yucky lol.


----------



## shelterwood (Nov 18, 2011)

One thing that came to mind, since it snowed here today, is that minis have sooooo much fur that snow will actually sit on top of them for long periods of time without melting, showing just how well insulated their coats are. My two mares live in a run-in set up with attached paddock and pasture, with no door on the run-in, and are often found out under trees during rain, snow and sleet. Most of the time it is only wind and rain or snow that drives them in. They may be soaked on top, but as mentioned already, their under coats are dry. I have medium weight turn out blankets for when it is below zero and windy, but almost regret putting them on every time as their lovely full coats are indeed all mashed down. It takes some hours for their coats to recover. I avoid blanketing at all costs, and live in a place that is routinely on the National news for the lowest temperature in the country!!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Nov 18, 2011)

Blankets are a commitment. I have tried it, and decided it wasn't for me. On days where I blanketed and then it warmed up and the horse started to sweat, and on days where they got it sideways and torn and dragged it all over and stepped on it. I regretted it then too. I often think of doing blankets again window shopped just last week.

I shop for them often but chicken out on the buying part.

My boys have really deep thick hair in the winter... I live in SE Pa.... Their hair seems to insulate them really well in all kinds of weather. I have seen them stand out in the rain on purpose. I just be sure I have shelter at all times so that no matter what the weather, they have the option of going inside to get out of the wind.

I thought about a blanket recently for the days where it is bitter and rainey and cold, especially thought about it on that day it snowed in October...but on most bad weather days, they are already damp by the time I am thinking they need one...and putting a blanket on a wet horse doesn't seem like such a good idea.

I thought a cool little turn out coat to just protect from the rain, but not be heavy enough to make them sweat sounded like a good idea, and I think about doing that every now and again, but I look at my wooly yaks out there and they are happy, warm and they seem to know what they need and I have not had any problems with rain rot or anything doing the "all natural" thing.

when I drive my boy Ike, I towel his sweat off when I return and put a cooler on him until he is dry, then turn him out all natural. seems to work for me. So my opinion is that "natural is easiest" and they make out just fine.

If I had a horse that got the shivers on a windy rainy day or an had an older horse, or if I shaved my horse in winter..... then i would consider a blanket. Sorry if that sounds wishy washy... lol :salutePS, I have seen my guys with inches of snow on their backs not melting, and with ice in their hair... but they are dry at the bottom... the long hair does insulate and keep them warm. they are very tough, probably tougher than the biggies with regards to how much fur they get... wow can they grow hair.


----------



## Marty (Nov 18, 2011)

I LOVE your mother and want her to come live with me!

Ok I don't do covering in winter. They are a pain in the arse. If they have seams, they can leak through the seams. And if they are not super perfectly made, and a horse has his neck in a certain position, water will go running right down his neck. I just think its a lot of bother and a whole lot of hooey messing with the dang things. And yes, if you cover them, it will smash down the hair. Those little muscles making the hair stand on end are pilo erector muscles and if it is layed down by a covering or the heavy rain or snow, they will have no protection.

So here's my thing. I like my horses outside daily. But if the temps are insane, or there is a blizzard or freezing down rain, any ice whatsoever, my horses will be inside nice and dry and cozy eating their hay and smiling away. I mean, what's the point of forcing them out in bad weather? I spend a ton of money on building a barn and its a using barn and by golly, they surely use it. I'm not going to be one to come crying next spring saying oh my gosh my horse has skin cooties and rain rot all over his body. Nope. You have to find a balance on this and you will. Just use your common horse sense and you will know exactly when it is too hard on them to be out in the elements and to put them inside. Meanwhile, i gotta love your mama. She's my type of lady!


----------



## disneyhorse (Nov 18, 2011)

I have to say... I feel that while most animals can acclimate to living in poor weather no problem... If they "know better is available" most can get pretty prissy! My horses live inside (land is expensive so hardly anyone has any sort of acreage in the city) and are exercised daily by me and turned out to play for an hour or so while I do barn chores. I don't spend a lot of time with them out if the weather is bad (mind you, here a little rain is considered winter and freezing is about50 degrees...)

The second rain starts to fall they are at the gate asking to come in!!! Most of my horses have been that way!

Animals can really become creatures of comfort, so I don't think either way is bad as long as you can come up with a consistent compromise.

Andrea


----------



## Ladsmom (Nov 18, 2011)

I think if they have a barn to get into and they don't chose to go, then they are not cold. I am also in SW Pa. and I let mine decide on their own if they want to come in. Most of the time they are out in the rain even though they have a nice barn and hay inside. It bothers me though if I have my gelding in the bottom field and it starts to rain or snow, and there is no access to shelter.I go get him and bring him up to the barn, and he still goes outside lol. It's always interesting with the mini's that is for sure!


----------



## Sandee (Nov 18, 2011)

If it's only raining or snowing without the wind and bitter cold AND there is any grass availabe, mine would stay out all the time. However, I don't want will butterballs so they only get pasture about 2 - 2 1/2 hrs a day and dry lot the rest of the time. Now if it's cold, windy, and rainy or snowing I may choose to keep them inside for MY benefit. Since they don't come in when I call ( until the snow gets so deep they can't find grass), I have to walk out into the field and lead each one or two in. I DON'T want to get cold, wet etc. so they stay inside on those days for my comfort.

On the other hand, my horses are hardly EVER sick. Some will adjust to being comfortable too. My geldings for instance when let out in the winter with the snow up to their bellies will stand by the door and practically beg to come back inside while my mare jumps and runs thru the snow and digs for green grass. I was even worried once when we were in a parade and it started to rain that my boys would want to run for cover. LOL


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Nov 19, 2011)

Not making anyone wrong but I never do understand when I hear people say I came from big horses and we did not turn out in mud all day for fear of injury , we did not trot on cement for fear of injury but now that we have minis we do those things. Just does not make sense a mini can hurt themselves they are not immune.

That said my horses go out for just a couple hours in cold rain and then back in the barn to some extra hay I do not want them wet at the coldest part of the night. I paid good money for my barn and I use it. My horses prefer to be inside. When they rain first starts they may play for a bit but after a while they are pacing the gate waiting to be let in

You have to do what you feel comfortable with - sure if horses are left out in weather 24/7 they get used to it does not mean every single one loves and prefers it and same goes with stalling in bad weather.


----------



## Roxane Martin (Nov 19, 2011)

I live in NE PA and although I have a barn (built originally for big horses), the 5 minis only generally come in their stalls for 2X daily graining. They have a 10 X 30 foot overhang in front of the barn that they use a lot when it's wet (and that's where their hay is put), as well as option of a run-in shed, which is mainly used when it's buggy. If it's really going to be below zero wind chills, freezing rain, snow, etc., then I have a setup so that they can come in free-choice into part of the barn aisle and one stall, as well as being out in the overhang. I will shut them up if it's going to be a freezing rain/blizzard with the wind coming up from the SE (the barn opening), but that's rare. Some of them like it dry (the prissy boy) and others like it cold and gleefully roll in the mud. I have a rain turnout sheet, cooler, and several sheets--their main usage is for keeping a clean horse clean pre-show, or if there is a sick horse or one that gets cold.

If your minis have a dry place to go where they can all come in if they want to, then let them choose what to do. If they can only get into the barn if they are put in, then yes, I'd put them in during a cold rain as that will ultimately loose some of the hair's insulation value.

But if they have a place to get in out of the wet and wind themselves, then let them do it. You'll have healthier horses that way, IMO.


----------



## Poodlepill (Nov 19, 2011)

I have 2 mini geldings, I have a nice poll barn too. My minis are out 24/7 with full use of the barn unless they are getting chubby then I put them in the barn/paddock for the night so they cant eat 24/7. Anyway, I had to buy 2 nice Kensington blankets for them to make HUSBAND happy LOL. I also have to put them up because of HUSBAND if the weather is really nasty LOL.

Now I don't mind putting them in the barn during especially bad wind driven rain or wind driven snow or a bad wind or tornado warning as something could blow into eyes but the blankets are to shut up the husband LOL and I supposed if it were really super cold the little guys don't mind the extra insulation and they look pretty darn cute in them.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Nov 19, 2011)

The way my barn is set up, no matter which field my horses are in, they have access to come and go into their stalls. Its a shedrow barn with an attached drylot, and my big pasture opens into my drylot. If they are out in the big pasture, the gate is latched open so they can come and go from the big pasture to the small one, and their stalls. I do have one "foo-foo show horse who isnt a fan of the rain unless hes out munching on the very minimal grass in the pasture, my other boy would rather stand out in the rain. I know to keep them in is the temps are super super cold, or if its freezing rain, lightening storms, etc. but if its just raining hard and not super cold, if they want out, I try to leave them out. I have a fleece cooler for each, two stall blankets for each, a kensington waterproof insulated turnout blanket for each, and they do have show sheets. I have a bit of a blanket addiction, I just cant justify using them yet. The one horse hates blankets, so he will repeatedly roll trying to get it off. He probably gets wetter from rolling in mud with blankets on than if he had none on at all lol


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 19, 2011)

I live in Northeastern Vermont so we're talking about cold weather here. My minis have a large run in shed but if it's a cold, nasty freezing rain or driving winds and wet, heavy snow, I put them in their stalls always. Maybe it's more for my piece of mind but I like the thought of them dry and toasty, munching on hay while the wind whips around their barn. I think if I left it up to them, they'd huddle together in their run in shed and stay out in the storms. And in the winter, no matter whether it's clear or storming, they are always in their stalls at night. I don't use waterproof sheets but I do have stable blankets which I have never needed to use because my minis have such thick winter coats. Now if it was a mild summer rain or a refreshing spring rain, I'd leave them out and they have their run in shed but not in the winter storms.


----------



## muffntuf (Nov 19, 2011)

My rule of thumb, if it is below 50 degrees and my ponies will get drenched - they come in. Its hard to get a shaking pony warmed up again. Today its snowing and its below 32 degrees - they are out. If it were a wet wet snow or snow rain mix, they would be in.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 19, 2011)

I found it hard to accept too when I first got our girls in 2009. I've learned though, they are much happier and God made them with coats to withstand weather we wouldn't last 10 minutes in! LOL! Only my hard keeper, who does not have the fat layers nor the really dense coat as the others, gets blanketed, but only in the most severe weather. It got down in to the upper 20's a couple of nights in the last few days and I am pleased to say she's finally at a point where she did NOT need to be blanketed. We had one hard rainy day with temps dropping and I did stall her so she would stay dry. Everyone was free to come in out of the weather or not.

Unless you find one shivering to keep warm, I'd leave the blankets off, let them choose in or out and trust your instincts on this one.

ETA: When we know there's going to be truly bad weather (driving, hard, constant rain with cold temps and/or a hard snow, a hurricane, tropical storm level winds and rain) they do get stalled. And I have blankets for everyone (plus two turn out sheets) should things get THAT bad. Which is a rarity here in northern Maryland.


----------



## Double T (Nov 19, 2011)

We live in TX and don't get blizzards but have had some pretty cold temps before, and even cold and rainy. Mine get access to a barn/stall/or shed if it's bad, but 9 times out of 10 they choose to be out in it. If I have a foal so something, yeah they are gonna be in no matter what, but the big ones, they can choose, if they are uncomfortable, they'll come into the shelters. I'd say if they have a good coat on them, adn their health isn't compramised, let them choose. Tell mom they aren't light bulbs, they'll be fine.


----------

